# What pesticides or termicides do you guys suggest?



## helpme81 (Aug 23, 2012)

I have a 3-level townhouse with a walk out basement and it was built in 2004.

Was wondering what pesticides or other things I should use around the perimeter, as well as inside the house? Where can I get those specific products? 

I don't have any specific problems or concerns, but want to do it as a preventative maintenance.

Thanks so much for the help and input.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Any particular species of pest you are looking to control?

Best thing to do is make sure the house is well sealed and you don't have soil too close to wood framing.


----------



## helpme81 (Aug 23, 2012)

Windows on Wash said:


> Any particular species of pest you are looking to control?
> 
> Best thing to do is make sure the house is well sealed and you don't have soil too close to wood framing.



Spiders, but nothing in particular. Termites if they can cause problems too?


----------



## LawnGuyLandSparky (Nov 18, 2007)

Spiders go where the food is - which is other insects. If you get rid of the spiders, get ready for an onslaught.


----------



## helpme81 (Aug 23, 2012)

What about termites ?


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

termites and ants- Imidocloprid. Forget pesticides for spiders, they dont work.


----------



## helpme81 (Aug 23, 2012)

papereater said:


> termites and ants- Imidocloprid. Forget pesticides for spiders, they dont work.


Thanks, how often that should be done? Where do you buy this Imidocloprid?


----------



## LawnGuyLandSparky (Nov 18, 2007)

The public does not have access to the effective chemical programs that the professionals use. Your best bet is to buy some over the counter stuff from the hardware or home center.

By 2004 when your townhouse was built, it should have already had termite shield installed wherever your wood meets your concrete.


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

helpme81 said:


> Thanks, how often that should be done? Where do you buy this Imidocloprid?


Heres a good place, and not too $$$:

https://www.keystonepestsolutions.c...-AJNUiVRuH9FgPbv2shWpFBgV7Ak8RXP_ohoCk4nw_wcB

The key here is this is a NON REPELLENT, which means it works as a delayed killer, and insects can not notice its source/effect until its too late. 

Dont be discouraged by some claims that only the pros have access to good effective pesticides. True, some are available only to pros, but Imidocloprid or termidor are equally effective. DIYers can buy both.


----------



## erikjamison (Feb 23, 2017)

Termite known as white ants, termites can ruin all the wooden material in your home.


----------

